# سؤال :: ماجستير هندسة صناعية بعد ادارة الأعمال :)



## الكاسـر (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اخبـاركم ؟*

*ان شاء الله بأفضل حال*

*عندي استفسـار بسيط *

*واتمنى ألقى له جواب كآفي *

*آنـآ حآليآ آدرس في ادارة الأعمـال تخصص موارد بشرية*

*عن طريق التعليم عن بعد*

*ومابقي الا سنة واتخرج بإذن الواحد الأحد *

*وحاب أكمل بإذن الله ماجستير هندسة صنـاعية*

*في أي جامعة بالمملكة أو خارج المملكة ( مبتعث )*

*فاللي حـاب أعرفه *

*أقدر أسجل ماجستير هندسة صناعية بشهادة بكالوريوس ( ادارة الأعمال ) تخصص الموارد البشرية ؟*

*واقدر أكمل دراستي ولا ؟*

*بالإنتظــار *​


----------



## الكاسـر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

up
up
up
up
up
up


----------



## jabarin2008 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية طيبة صديقي انا محتار مثلك في تكملة درجة الماجستير 
انا حاليا ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية سنة رابعة 
ولكن اود ان اعرف اكثر عن الافضلية في دراسة الماجستير
علما اني مقيم في فلسطين ارجو من الاخوة افادتنا


----------

